# Wrapping Soap



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I currently wrap my soap in fabric and then put a cigar band label on it. My business is growing and this is getting to expensive. Does anyone have any good ideas of cost effective ways of wrapping soap that is also pretty.

Karla


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

For stores I use scrap book papers to add color to my labels and then shrinkwrap. For my markets, I wrap in scrapbook paper. It costs me 8 cents per bar just for the paper but worth it to me as a lot of my customers really like it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Or you can use regular 24# printing paper. You don't have the selection of print like you do with scrap book paper, but there are some really nice textured papers or mottled papers in many colors that you can use. Cost would depend upon the paper, but mine are 2.5 cents per bar. And you can print everything right on them. I can get two per sheet. Then all I have to do is wrap.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use scrapbooking paper as well. I only buy the huge slabs when they are on sale. I can cut a 12x12 sheet of paper into 3 pieces that will entirely wrap 3 soaps like a present. This would be 2.6 cents per soap for the scrapbooking paper. I try and match papers to soap but I will use a variety of patterns for one scent since I'm wrapping lots of soap. To tie the look together I then use a cigar band, with all info printed on it, on every bar. This I use the same type of paper for every bar. It's just a cheap beige parchment/marbled printing paper. The cigar wrap is 0.013 cents a piece. This is just the cost of my paper. Then there's printing, tape and glue added in as well. 

I used to wrap with deli paper with a scrapbook paper cigar band but I couldn't use every color of paper for the cigar band because it was too dark to print on. I had this big stack of papers I couldn't use for a cigar band so I decided to wrap some soap the way I do now. My market customers went crazy over my new wrapping. It's already gift wrapped for them or the papers match their bathroom. It was pretty easy to decide to wrap every soap like a gift. As an added benefit the SB paper protects the soap much better than deli paper. When it's humid the SB paper keeps my soaps from sweating where the deli paper didn't. They also stand up to handling/transport much better as well.


----------



## april (May 4, 2010)

Where do you buy cigar bands and why do you use it?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use 6"x6" squares of origami papers and a label used to hold the whole thing together. I also shrink wrap.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

April, I use cigar bands...it's just a piece of paper cut into strips, then the strip (cigar band) is wrapped around the soap. So for an 8.5 X 11" piece of paper, I can get 4 bands out of it, cutting across the width of the paper...the bands end up 8.5" long and about 2 to 2 1/4" wide. I print them out, then cut them with a paper cutter. There is a little waste, but not near enough for another band.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I wish I could get my papers cheaper like some of you.....I thought I was doing good at 8 cents a bar! LOL I've looked at getting the stacks but my OCD brain couldn't handle it if all my Apple Jacks weren't wrapped in red checks and all my Outdoorsman weren't wrapped in camo, etc. LOL And there are always some papers in the stacks that I don't like or that I don't think would work well for some reason.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I will be looking into the scrap booking paper.

Karla


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Kalne said:


> I wish I could get my papers cheaper like some of you.....I thought I was doing good at 8 cents a bar! LOL I've looked at getting the stacks but my OCD brain couldn't handle it if all my Apple Jacks weren't wrapped in red checks and all my Outdoorsman weren't wrapped in camo, etc. LOL And there are always some papers in the stacks that I don't like or that I don't think would work well for some reason.


Sometimes I really wish I could stick with one paper for a scent, especially when I find the perfect one for a soap. I've gotten to where I will only use paper from one company. Then no matter what the pattern, all the papers have a similar color scheme/style. I think it ties my look together a lot better. There is some really butt ugly SB papers out there!

I forgot to add. I have found that having different papers for one scent is actually beneficial. People will pick their favorite patterned wrapper from a scent. They like the choice. I've never had anybody complain because they weren't all the same.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting point, Heather. I think I'll give the stack another look at least for the soaps that aren't part of my regular line. I have just started using the paper to line my labels on my shrink wrapped store soaps. I find some customers have come to know their favorites by the paper and I'm hoping they'll be more easily recognized in the store and it adds a nice touch to my black on white labels.


----------

